# Fiat X250 clutch question



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I would be very grateful for the opinion of members more skilled than me in the question of clutch wear.

As a result of going down a lane in France, in the dark, by following my sat nav (lesson learnt here) I got myself into a situation where the road suddenly dipped very sharply and the motorhome ground to a halt as the rear of the towbar, which is low on the Alko chassis)
ground itself into the tarmac. Couldn't go forward as this would just have buried the bar even deeper in the road, so the only way out was to gun the engine in reverse.

This action did get me out of the dodoo but clearly in going into reverse using power the bar dug even deeper into the tarmac on the way out, leaving a rut in the road for about 2 feet deep, luckily in a poorly laid manner so it was not that tough.

However, once out of the sticky stuff the clutch was smelling a bit, no smoke or anything like that. Drove back about 650 miles with not further problem or signs of clutch slip on the way back, loaded to around 3850kgs. The vehicle has the 3 litre engine with no sign of judder in reverse.

My question is, will any damage done to the clutch plate show itself in the future by starting to slip, or is it likely to just fail. Am I better to have the clutch changed now? 

I ask the question because the main trips in the motorhome are to and from Spain at about 1,450 miles each leg and I would hate to be stranded somewhere in the middle of Spain miles from any Fiat dealer, even with the back up of breakdown cover.

Any advice gratefully received.

Mike


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I guess time will tell but if it were me I would leave well alone. A replacement clutch will not be cheap especially for the 3ltr.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If it was only smelling a "bit" say like hard use of brakes then I would say you should be fine.If you are worried enough then carry a spare as there are plenty of garages on route.their rates will be cheaper as well.

cabby


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I dont know if this applies to m/hs, cant see why not. 

When, due to a gearbox problem in my car, I had to pull away in 3rd gear several times, resulting in a burning smell from the clutch, the RAC man tested it by putting it in 5th gear and tried to pull away.

This caused the engine to stall which apparently it wouldnt have done if it needed a new clutch (it would have slipped). Try this at your own risk.

Not saying that I didnt take a few thousand miles off though :wink: .


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Hindsight is a wonderfull thing,should it ever happen again,jack up the back axles and put some packing under the wheels,or even try reversing up your wheel ramps and then packing.However i was not there,do not know if any of these were feasable,but offer them as a help


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

In all probability you will be fine, I would not change the clutch as a precaution, that will be very costly. It is hard to know with the 3 litre. Mine needed at clutch at 18,000 or so miles but it did begin slipping, I was able to drive it 1000 miles on the slipping clutch, Alan.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi javea

Two years ago, when our 3 litre Fiat had only done 1000miles, our clutch started to smell and smoke when stopping/starting disembarking from Ferry. It took a few days for the smell to disappear. You'll be aware of teh Fiat response when I told them :wink: 

Since then, done another 14000 miles...very little "judder", though when reversing or stop/start situations I'm on pins a bit. No clutch slip or other nasty symptoms since....crossing fingers as I type this :lol: 

No evidence that it is "broke" so if I were you I'd leave it.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi i think I would be more worried about the chassis than the clutch. Leave well alone
Michael


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

organic clutches will recover as long as you didn't fry them into oblivion

a little smell want harm it to much, don't forget you are clamping a driven plate between a clutch cover and flywheel so the less slip the better for life.

Even joining ferries you are better with the clutch fully released and use the torque of the engine where you can.

I guess different driving styles different clutch life just like a car.

The lower you can keep the revs and let the clutch fully out the better for max life

regards


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your helpful and reassuring comments.

I think I will soldier on, perhaps carrying a spare clutch plate as back up, and certainly cease ploughing French road surfaces!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

javea03730 said:


> Thanks everyone for your helpful and reassuring comments.
> I think I will soldier on, perhaps carrying a spare clutch plate as back up, and certainly cease ploughing French road surfaces!


That is very sound thinking javea, I have been meaning to get one to carry. It is worth mentioning that your flywheel is also subject to damage, probably not worth carrying one but you would not want to drive too far with a slipping clutch as you could cook the flywheel too, Alan.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your helpful and reassuring comments.

I think I will soldier on, perhaps carrying a spare clutch plate as back up, and certainly cease ploughing French road surfaces!


----------

